# National Harbor, MD CCO (Tanger Outlets)



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

I recently went to this store and saw lots of Clinique, some MAC, Estee Lauder, Smashbox, Bobbi Brown and perfumes.

  Some things that stood out:

  MAC Soft and Gentle
  Estee Lauder Shimmering Sands
  Decent variety of MAC lipsticks
  Great selection of Estee Lauder eyeshadows
  MAC Archie collection eyeshadow
  Decent selection of MAC eyeshadows and pressed pigments
  Bobbi Brown brick shimmers
  Clinique Chubby Sticks (many colors)
  Some MAC gift sets (nothing really stood out for me)
  MAC skinfinish (limited colors)

  Did not see any of the Extra Dimension products like Fairly Precious.. 

  Worth the visit if you live in the area but not worth the travel time/gas if you live more than an hour away...IMO.


----------



## karme (Aug 31, 2014)

I stopped by here over the weekend. They had mac mineralize blushes (warm soul) and one of the huggable lip colors (a light pink).


----------



## treasuremymac (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately?


----------



## treasuremymac (Apr 12, 2015)

I finally made it to the CCO and took some pictures of items in stock. Not much by way of MAC LE items but a decent selection of products.


----------



## Kaidan (May 14, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> I finally made it to the CCO and took some pictures of items in stock. Not much by way of MAC LE items but a decent selection of products.


  Do I see a Tom Ford Emerald Lust quad?!


----------



## jenbear (May 23, 2015)

Was in today and picked up Goddess of the Sea lipstick from the "Alluring Aquatic" collection. Wanted the Clear Water lipglass but it was the only one from the collection they didn't have. They have quite a few of the mineralize lipsticks, a few items from the Rihanna collection, and almost all of the little kits from the holiday collections. Nice selection of eyeshadow quads too. Personally I think their selection is better than Potomac Mills, though maybe a bit smaller.   They had 4 mineralize blushes including Dainty and Warm Soul. Nice selection of skincare items too.  Next time I'll take some pics.


----------



## treasuremymac (Jun 14, 2015)

A few pics from a recent visit to this cco:


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


>


  Wow. They have a lot of recent stuff. I spy the Prabal Gurung glosses too!


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure if anyone from the area is actively watching this thread but I went a few days ago and saw some good things. was quite surprised to see a few items from the toledo collection.

  A few things that stood out:

  Simpsons quad
  RHPS quad
  Simpsons glosses
  Alluring aquatics glosses
  Toledo lipsticks (Barbecue and Victoriana)
  Alluring Aquatics Siren Song
  Tribalist
  Pink Pigeon
  Pander Me
  Sharon Patent Polishes
  Maleficent gloss
  Maleficent powder (some white powder)
  Toledo Mascara
  Kelly liquid Liner
  Brooke Shields lipsticks (not sure what colors they were)

  They had the usual in terms of msfs (Mineralize Light, Medium and some other colors), Soft and gentle (great highlighter) and the Rihanna makeup bag (not sure if it comes with any makeup...doubt it)


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Not sure if anyone from the area is actively watching this thread but I went a few days ago and saw some good things. was quite surprised to see a few items from the toledo collection.
> 
> A few things that stood out:
> 
> ...


  I'm going to be in that area later this year and am definitely passing through there!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 5, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Not sure if anyone from the area is actively watching this thread but I went a few days ago and saw some good things. was quite surprised to see a few items from the toledo collection.
> 
> They had the usual in terms of msfs (Mineralize Light, Medium and some other colors), Soft and gentle (great highlighter) and the Rihanna makeup bag* (not sure if it comes with any makeup...doubt it)*


 
  It doesn't- I asked the other day.

  There are also a few good brushes behind the counter.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It doesn't- I asked the other day.
> 
> There are also a few good brushes behind the counter.


  Did they have any TF lipsticks when you went? I know someone said they still have 2 or 3 of the quads.


----------



## Sweetyellow (Aug 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did they have any TF lipsticks when you went? I know someone said they still have 2 or 3 of the quads.


  I was there like 3 weeks ago and didn't see any.


----------



## Shars (Aug 12, 2015)

Sweetyellow said:


> I was there like 3 weeks ago and didn't see any.


  Ok. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Looking at the old photos, it hasn't changed much.

MAC: 



There's the majority of 1 shelf with Face in a Box kits (the ones Nordstrom had and were on the Goodbyes page as of late).
They also had the 15 pan neutral palette (had just sold the last cool neutral one).
About half of the ES were from Artificially Wild Collection
About 6-7 Paint Pots, including 1 Camel Coat clearly from Asia (all wording was in Japanese/Korean)
Nearly a full shade run of Pro Longwear Nourishing Foundation
A handful of brushes behind the counter, mostly LE (at least 2x 129SEs)
I couldn't get near the lipsticks due to a large group of excited teens.

Tory Burch:

I noticed some of the MU items, including the 6-pan E/S palettes

Tom Ford:

VERY low stock (as it has been for the past couple of months).
One shade of powder foundation (for you darker ladies; I wondered if it was a bronzer at first)
Two shades of concealer (Deep and the next one up)
Ice Queen Quad
2 nail polishes behind counter (I believe Black Sugar and Show Me the Pink)
A couple of lipsticks behind the counter

Bobbi Brown:

2 Shimmer Bricks (Nectar and Lilac Rose set)
Almost the full set of cream eyeshadow sticks
Close to, if not the full shade run of Intensive Skin Serum Foundation
In both touch-up sticks and cream foundation sticks, shades between 2.5-6.5


----------



## Andrew25 (Feb 1, 2016)

Some outlets portrays the products amazingly which attracts the costumers and make them buy the stuff more. It happens to me as well the outlets in my town are awesome and they keep updating the product range on regular basis.


----------



## Sweetyellow (Jun 3, 2016)

Has anyone been to this CCO lately? Has stock changed?


----------



## Salberg7 (Jun 23, 2016)

I live nearby and didn't even know about this CCO until I renewed my membership @ Spectra. Next time I go that way I plan to evaluate! I will do a National Harbor search today. The only CCO I knew of was in Rehobeth Beach DE.


----------



## Sweetyellow (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone been to this outlet recently? What's the stock?


----------



## treasuremymac (Apr 28, 2017)

Its been ages since I posted in here but I visited this CCO and saw a bunch of Tom Ford quads (Nude Dip, Lilac Dream, Sahara Haze). I also saw a 10 piece mini lip color set for $245. They didnt know the colors and couldnt open one up to tell me the colors so Im afraid thats all the info I have on that. They also had shade and illuminate (cream contour/highlighter) and a few of the ombre looking blushes too.


----------



## buengrazio1 (Sep 26, 2021)

starletta8 said:


> Looking at the old photos, it hasn't changed much.
> 
> MAC:
> 
> ...


++++


----------

